# Những thực phẩm giúp "cô bé" luôn khỏe mạnh, tránh xa các bệnh phụ khoa



## Vũ Thu Hằng (31/10/18)

*Để duy trì sức khỏe cho "vùng kín", ngoài đảm bảo vệ sinh, có những thực phẩm mà chị em nên ăn và tránh ăn bởi đôi khi một số loại thực phẩm và đồ uống cũng khiến "cô bé" khó chịu.*

Theo một nghiên cứu thì khoảng 75% phụ nữ bị mắc phải một dạng bệnh nhiễm trùng men nấm âm đạo. Viêm âm đạo do nhiều nguyên nhân gây ra. Đôi khi, một số loại thực phẩm và đồ uống cũng khiến “cô bé” khó chịu.




​Chìa khóa để duy trì sức khỏe của vùng kín là ăn uống đúng cách vì bất kể bạn ăn thực phẩm gì nó đều ảnh hưởng đến cơ quan này. Có những thực phẩm bạn nên bổ sung vào chế độ ăn hàng ngày và cả những thực phẩm bạn cần tránh để giúp “cô bé” của bạn khỏe mạnh. Dưới đây là những thực phẩm tốt nhất giúp bạn ngăn ngừa bệnh viêm âm đạo cho phái đẹp.

*Nước ép nam việt quất*
Quả nam việt quất luôn nằm trong danh sách những thực phẩm giúp vùng kín của bạn khỏe mạnh. Nước ép của loại quả này có lợi cho bàng quang và giúp phòng ngừa các nhiễm trùng đường tiểu.

*Tỏi*
Tỏi giàu các chất chống vi trùng và kháng nấm nên giúp điều trị nhiễm trùng men nấm cũng như làm giảm ngứa và đau ở vùng kín.

*Nước chanh*
Nếu bạn bổ dung chanh vào chế độ ăn hàng ngày, điều này cũng rất cho vùng kín. Nước chanh giàu vitamin C và chứa nhiều axit giúp chống nhiễm khuẩn men âm đạo và giúp cho “cô bé” khỏe mạnh.

*Lợi khuẩn probiotic*
Lợi khuẩn có tác dụng duy trì pH âm đạo, giúp âm đạo luôn khỏe mạnh. Những người mắc bệnh tiểu đường, mất cân bằng hormon... thường có mật độ lợi khuẩn thấp, do đó nên ăn những thực phẩm chứa lợi khuẩn như sữa chua giúp duy trì cân bằng pH, ngăn ngừa nhiễm nấm.

_

_
_Một số loại thuốc, mang thai, mãn kinh… có thể gây khô âm đạo do giảm lượng estrogen trong cơ thể. Thực phẩm từ đậu nành, giàu estrogen hỗ trợ ngăn ngừa khô âm đạo. Ảnh minh hoạ: Internet_​
*Thực phẩm từ đậu nành*
Một số loại thuốc, mang thai, mãn kinh… có thể gây khô âm đạo do giảm lượng estrogen trong cơ thể. Thực phẩm từ đậu nành, giàu estrogen hỗ trợ ngăn ngừa khô âm đạo.

*Táo*
Nếu muốn tăng cường năng lượng khi ‘yêu‘, hãy đảm bảo rằng bạn ăn táo hàng ngày. Táo cũng chứa các chất giúp tăng lưu thông máu đến âm đạo, hỗ trợ bôi trơn âm đạo, tăng khả năng tình dục.

_

_
_Nếu cảm thấy vùng kín khô hạn, đừng quên là các loại rau lá xanh sẽ rất hữu ích cho bạn. Ảnh minh hoạ: Internet_
​*Axit béo omega-3*
Thực phẩm giàu omega-3 như cá giúp giảm đau trong kỳ kinh nguyệt do các cơn co thành tử cung và bài tiết các chất viêm vào máu.

*Các loại rau lá xanh*
Nếu cảm thấy vùng kín khô hạn, đừng quên là các loại rau lá xanh sẽ rất hữu ích cho bạn. Các loại rau này được xem là chất làm sạch máu tự nhiên và tăng cường tuần hoàn máu. Vì thế, bổ sung các loại rau như cải bó xôi hay cải xoăn sẽ giúp bạn ngăn ngừa tình trạng “cô bé” bị khô hạn.

Vitamin E có trong các loại hạt giúp điều trị chứng khô âm đạo. Các loại hạt như hạt hướng dương, hạnh nhân, quả óc chó…được xem là những thực phẩm tốt nhất giúp vùng kín của phái đẹp khỏe mạnh.

*Nước*
Màng nhầy ở âm đạo cần nhiều nước để hoạt động bình thường. Do đó, uống từ 1,5 đến 2 lít nước mỗi ngày giúp bôi trơn âm đạo cũng như ngăn mùi khó chịu ở “cô bé”.

Bên cạnh việc bổ sung những thực phẩm có lợi cho vùng kín, bạn cũng cần hạn chế hoặc tránh ăn thực phẩm chứa nhiều đường, rượu và lúa mì cũng như các thực phẩm chế biến sẵn, nhiều dầu mỡ. Bởi men nấm âm đạo sinh sôi rất nhanh trong môi trường ngọt.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

